#  > قوانین سایت >  > معرفی تجهیزات تعمیرگاهی >  >  راهنمایی در مورد فرکانس متر مولتی متر VICTOR   VC97

## javamobira

با عرض سلام به همکاران عزیز 

ایا کسی تجربه استفاده از فرکانس متر مولتی متر V97داره منظورم استفاده حرفه ای وکامل چون به صورت سطحی عمل کردش می دونم ولی می خوام به صورت حرفهای ازش استفاده کنم گفتم از همکاران واساتید یک راهنمایی بگیرم

----------

*DAJ*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## javamobira

با عرض سلام 
منتظر نظرات وراهنمایی دوستان هستم

----------

*DAJ*

----------


## sina28

عیب مولتیمترا که فرکانس اندازه میگیرن اینه که فرکانس به صورت کانتر نشون میده وشکل موج نشون نمیده شکل موج بعضی جاها خیلی اهمیت داره و عیب دیگه مولتی متر دراندازه گیری تعدا د فرکانس محدوده

----------

*javamobira*,*تاج*

----------


## sina28

به صورت حرفه ای میشه فرکانس بیس ترانزیستورهای سویچینگ یا گیت موسفتها را یا خروجی تراانس سوچینگ اندازه گرفت که جهت عیب یابی خیلی آدم میندازه جلو وهم چنین تعداد فرکانس  کریستال که خیلی مهمه

----------

*javamobira*,*تاج*

----------


## javamobira

> عیب مولتیمترا که فرکانس اندازه میگیرن اینه که فرکانس به صورت کانتر نشون میده وشکل موج نشون نمیده شکل موج بعضی جاها خیلی اهمیت داره و عیب دیگه مولتی متر دراندازه گیری تعدا د فرکانس محدوده



با عرض سلام به همکار ودوست عزیز 
بنده  برای دیدن شکل موج از اسکوپ استفاده می کنم و دستگاه اسیلسکوپ هم بر روی میز کار خود دارم ولی به سه دلیل از فرکانس متر می خواهم استفاده کنم
1-در بعضی مواقع لزوم دانستن مقدار فرکانس مهم است که به دلیل انالوگ بودن  اسکوپ باید محاسبه گردد که در حین تعمیر کار دست پا گیری است 
2-به دلایل گران بودن وحساس بودن اسکوپ می توان با فرکانس متر در جاهایی که  دیدن واضع شکل موج  انچنان هم مهم نیست از ان استفاده کرد
3-کوچک بودن مولتی متر  واینکه اسکوپ انالوگ بنده بسیار بزرگ بوده ودر میز کار به صورت ثابت است می توان بر روی میز کار دیگرم هم از ان استفاده کنم به طور کلی بحث جابه جایی ان مهم است

----------

*DAJ*,*تاج*

----------


## javamobira

با سلام 
ایا همکاران واساتید دیگر نظری ندارند البته همانطور که در توضیحات گفته ام اسکوپ  هم دارم ومن می خواهم از قسمت فرکانس متر این وسیله (VC97)استفاده کنم و برام خیلی مهم است باز اگر دوستان ویا اساتید عزیز بتواننند راهنمایی کنند خیلی ممنونم با تشکر

----------

*DAJ*

----------


## bardia.t

درود بر دوستان///بنده به توصیه یکی از دوستان تشویق به خرید یدونه ویکتور 97 شدم چون خودش داشت وخیلی تعریف میکرد البته من هیچ وقت پول واسه ابزار چینی بخصوص ابزار اندازه گیری نمیدادم ولی دیگه بس تعریف کرد که منم راضی شدم حدود 400 تومن بدم و یدونه خریدم ولی بعد از یکی دو روز کارکردن باهاش واقعا پشیمون شدم چون دقت پایینی داره در مورد تست خازن هم خطای بالایی داره و فقط و فقط تنها برگ برنده این مولتی متر فرکانس متر اون هستش که حدد 30 مگ را میزنه اون نه بصورت دقیق ولی در کل اگر مولتی متر واسه کارتون میخواهید بخرید فقط مارکهای ژاپنی مثل سانوا و یا هیوکی و یا کیوریتسو و مارک غیر ژاپنی هم فلوک بسیار عالی هستن ولی اگر نمیخواهید زیاد هزینه کنید مولتی متر دک 330 چینی هم کار راه اندازه ولی فرکانس مترش رنجش پایینه 
ولی در کل هیچ وقت پول واسه ابزار چینی ندین بخصوص مولتی متر....اگر هم واستون فرکانس متر مهمه و فقط واسه فرکانس متر میخواهید این مولتی متر را بخرید بهتره یدونه فرکانسمتر بخرید و شاید یکم پول بیشتری صرف کنید ولی بهرحال یه چیز حرفه ای بخرید

----------

*DAJ*,*javamobira*,*تاج*,*چهارسو*

----------


## javamobira

سلام 
نظر بقیه دوستان در مورد کار با فرکانس مترش چطوره

----------

*DAJ*

----------


## DAJ

سلام بنده نیز از این نوع مولتی متر دارم واگر بتوان از تمام مزایا و امکانات ان  استفاده کرد بد نیست اگر امکان راهنمایی کلی در مورد این مولتی متر مخصوصا قسمت فرکانس مترش باشد برای بنده هم بد نیست .

----------


## Vahidkhanloo

ان شاالله

----------

